# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Infinty-Box  change our updates/support policy from 01 January 2012

## seffari

*Respected Infinity-Box Users and Resellers !
Everybody know, that Infinity-Box Team is the most hard-working team.
We  have started Infinity-Box project in year 2005 and from that time   (2005, 2006, 2007, 2008, 2009, 2010, 2011) we work in non-stop mode, 7 (seven) years to provide free software updates and support area manage.  To continue the same good research and support level we have to change our updates/support policy from 01 January 2012. New  updates/support policy is related to Main Infinity-Box only,  other  Infinity-Box products leave with old update/support policy.  1.  Each box registered before 01  January 2012 get 18 months (1,5 years)  free update and support area  access, after which the box is subjected  for yearly paid activation for  new updates and support area access. 2.  All box activated after 31  December 2011 get free update and support  area access for 12 months  (one year), after which you need to purchase  activation which is valid  for 12 months (one year) of software updates  and support area access 3. Free updates/support period started from the date of initial registration procedure (first smart-card upgrade) 4. After 12 month: each one more year updates/support period price will be 120 Infinity-Credits (about 40 USD) 5. User can see actual Account Expiration Date in Online Service or in Support/Download area 6. User can activate new updates/support period via Online Service in real time  How to activate new updates/support period (the same process like additional software activations):
1. Login to your Online Service account: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
2. Go to "Products price list and Addons" menu
3. Enter your Infinity-Box S/N (8 symbols) near "Main Infinity-Box 1 year updates/support" line
4. Click to "Buy" button NOTE:
- Support period activation option will be available in Online Service after 01 Jan 2012
- Detailed instruction how to use Online Service is here: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 - for purchasing credits you can contact your reseller, or check reseller list: الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  حسب المصدر التحديث القادم يجب  تفعيل البوكس    *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------

